# cleaning a Kong Wubba



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone here know how to clean one? Are they dishwasher safe? Z has a knack for urinating on his, partially because he does not hike his leg-so he drops the wubba, takes a few steps fprward and goes- all over his wubba and then of course won't play with it until it is washed. He has two of them and today it was the newest one he peed on; the other one has been hand washed but never really comes clean and kinda stinks


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Mods- you can delete this thread if you will-Kong Wubba's are dishwasher safe!!!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You can also put them in the washing machine.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

you can sanitize them with diluted bleach just like childs toys but make sure you rinse well.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh that is good to know too! Especially knowing how icky he gets them..LOL


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

I toss them right in the washing machine with the dog towels, they do just fine!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

This is what I love about wubbas...they can handle just about ANYTHING!


----------

